# 34 with low amh (6.35) and high fsh (11.9)



## TTC1 (May 13, 2013)

I'm new to this but I just hope that someone out there can give me some hope. I conceived my first child 4 years ago with no problems and now my fertility specialist tells me I have little hope of conceiving, see my results. Has anyone got a success story they could share and perhaps give me some tips as I'm totally depressed. I'm only 34 and can't believe my chance for another child appears to be over. I have started acupuncture, take vit b6 and prenatal vitamin. 
Any one else in the same boat? Also if you are the northwest would you recommend your fertility clinic?
Fingers crossed for some positive feedback.
Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi TTC1,

I'm 33 and my amh is 5.4, don't know about my fsh. We were told that hopefully I'd be pregnant within 3 attempts of diui. As you can see my amh is lower than yours. Maybe there's other issues? Maybe you need a second opinion from somewhere. We're using Manchester Fertility. We really like them, I know we've only had 1 go so far but they've been really good.  

AndLou


----------

